# Which Habanos to buy ...



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Get this, I'm outside talking to my neighbor, who is an airline stewardess, and I showed her my humidors. I spoke of my desire to experience a Cuban. She stated "I can get those for you."

As soon as the "gument" approves flights into Cuba she is allotted a certain amount to purchase and return to the US. 

So, which Montecresto should I have her pick up ... the #4 seems to be a favorite.

This is exciting ... 

My next question is if I want to resell any of them (read almost all) ... what is the price range? (If this is an inappropriate question I apologize to the Moderator).

I have a line on Cubans !!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

IMO, two thoughts. 
If you want to smoke some, just buy a box or sampler and they'll be on your doorstep in a couple/three weeks. 
If you're looking to resell, it's not looking good for the fast flip. CC are easy to come by, worldwide. 
You're best bet is to buy a few dozen boxes, store them properly for at least five years, then make your profit.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Montecristo 2, would be my recommendation, but let's take a step back, because every bad story ever about fake CC's starts with "I know someone..." Even inside Cuba fakes abound. So, be careful and make sure if she thinks she can get them for you that they're being purchased officially, not from a street vendor. I'd be willing to bet dollars to donuts she gets you fakes, just based on what I've seen happen to folks over the years.

As far as resale, its the same as any other illegal import - whatever the market will bear. However, its so easy to get CCs online at such reasonable prices, most folks won't pay a markup for regular release CCs. Those that will are paying a fairly modest markup.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I know I wouldn't trust anyone that isn't well versed in spotting fake CC's to pick me up boxes overseas. Even if she does get you real ones, say at the airport duty free or whatever, chances are they'll be more expensive than what you can get online.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

All good advice so far. Bear in mind too, that even though new regulations have opened up limited access to CC's for folks who are able to legally visit Cuba and bring back with them, that is for personal consumption only. They are still illegal to sell/re-sell in the US. Yes, even the ones that arrive here legally.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow ... fabulous advice ... as always thanks for it. 

CC's on-line ... didn't think that was possible for US Citizens.

In any event ... thanks again!

CT


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Not all knowledge need be exposed to the light of day... and not all revelations need be made so blatantly public!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Not all knowledge need be exposed to the light of day... and not all revelations need be made so blatantly public!


Sincerely,
Kwai Chang Caine


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Is it taboo to ask for website recommendations to buy CC's? Some trusted sites that won't sell the fakes and people have had success with? I'm still a NP, but have never had a CC.


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Also, to answer part of the original post, alot of people were talking about the Cohiba Robusto's as their favorites. Just thought I'd share my light reading.


----------



## MDinius (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh boy, just saw a mod post thay there's no open discussion of sources.

*MOD EDIT: *
1. Do NOT post requests for sources or ask how to buy Cuban cigars or Cuban products.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Yea ... should have went with the ol' adage "Lose lips sink ships".

Live and learn ... thanks for bearing with me ... teaching vice condemning seems to work the best.

Sorry y'all.

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

New Guys - there are many ways to get the information you seek but asking in a post or for PM's isn't the "appropriate" way.

If you do some research on the internet (and even this site!) you'll find a wealth of the information that you seek. The more you google, read, compare, discover and do all again several times = the more you will be rewarded and find what you seek.

The answers to your questions are out there - but you gotta dig and do some legwork on your own...


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

My Bucket List which obviously starts off with an intimate date with Kate Upton and a 3 day job working on the production line at Krispy Kreme is to have a CC Cohiba Robusto. We all have our priorities.............................


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Oldmso54 said:


> New Guys - there are many ways to get the information you seek but asking in a post or for PM's isn't the "appropriate" way.
> 
> If you do some research on the internet (and even this site!) you'll find a wealth of the information that you seek. The more you google, read, compare, discover and do all again several times = the more you will be rewarded and find what you seek.
> 
> The answers to your questions are out there - but you gotta dig and do some legwork on your own...


I can attest to this. Just getting into cigars, and still feeling my way around, and with some research was able to get the information and in just a few short days the reward. Like the veterans have said, doing a little digging and reading on the interwebs and here at puff led me to the promised land.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

My buddies dad was just in Cuba on an official political inspired visit. Everything he brought back was fake, fake, fake. He had access to go anywhere and everywhere and he still came back with some crap purchased off a street corner. If you have an inside connection make sure you do some research and coach them on where to go. It isn't like legitimate cigar shops on the island haven't been published year in and year out in CA and other sources. What's the old adage, know your source, whether you are on the island or not, that advice always holds true.

Legitimate Havanas are not hard to find but it does take effort, no matter the source.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Clearly it isn't difficult to "google" cuban cigars and, in fact, there are over 1 million results that come up. The difficulty is finding a trustworthy site, with authentic wares, at fair price. Even then you have to play the customs roulette game. Heck, I even think about what region to bring them in from... I don't trust much that comes from our neighbors to the south. I'm guessing the biggest customs bullseye is on our neighbors to the north. That still leaves the rest of the planet, but do you really want such well traveled smokes?

I'll keep puffing away through the forums and interwebs,

*MOD EDIT: *1. Do NOT post requests for sources or ask how to buy Cuban cigars or Cuban products.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

MDinius said:


> *Is it taboo to ask for website recommendations to buy CC's? *Some trusted sites that won't sell the fakes and people have had success with? I'm still a NP, but have never had a CC.


Sorry for the late reply.

Yes, it is taboo to ask for website recommendations. Asking about them, or posting that you would like someone to PM you sites is a clear indication that _*you have not bothered to read the rules here*_.

*New guys, please read the rules*. The very first one is :

*1. Do NOT post requests for sources or ask how to buy Cuban cigars or Cuban products.*

This would obviously include posting requests for someone to PM you sources, since that is _posting a request for sources_.

This is a warning; future violation will result in points. Please read and respect the rules.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> Yes, it is taboo to ask for website recommendations. Asking about them, or posting that you would like someone to PM you sites is a clear indication that _*you have not bothered to read the rules here*_.
> 
> ...


FYI - It wasn't that obvious to me because that's what I did, ask for a PM. I thought that meant asking in a thread hoping someone would post in a thread.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

SoCal Gunner said:


> FYI - It wasn't that obvious to me because that's what I did, ask for a PM. I thought that meant asking in a thread hoping someone would post in a thread.


If you posted asking for a source, you violated the part of the rule that states not to post asking for sources. The rule doesn't specify how not to ask because the rule is intended to prevent _any_ asking.

Just so you know, I made the same mistake when I was a noob here, and was soundly boxed about the ears for it


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't rely on someone who doesn't know cigars to buy for you without direction....a lot of fakes come out of CUBA 


" With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Let's go one step further. ...the marketplace to acquire Cuban Cigars from this site is forbidden or to ask in the open Forum for sources is also forbidden. Asking other Members of the Forum is considered bad form even though it takes place....just like using PM's to facilitate S/B/T...it takes place but understand that if something develops where something goes wrong...you'll be SOL as far as resolution is concerned .

CC's should be approached by applying a solid education in real vs fake and how not to get scammed.


----------

